# VK New Arrivals 07-07-15



## Gizmo (7/7/15)

SnowWolf 200W Mod




RESTOCKS
SOCC MT32 Coils 1.5Ohm for Evod1, Protank2 etc ( Single Coils )
Genitank Mini Replacement Glass
Genitank Replacement Glass
Mini Protank 3


----------



## Silver (7/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> SnowWolf 200W Mod
> 
> RESTOCKS
> SOCC MT32 Coils 1.5Ohm for Evod1, Protank2 etc ( Single Coils )
> ...



Have you tried the 1.5 ohm organic cotton coils on the Evod @Gizmo?
Wonder how they compare to the standard (silica) ones


----------



## Gizmo (7/7/15)

I have not @Silver, I cant imagine it being a dramatic change?


----------



## Silver (7/7/15)

Gizmo said:


> I have not @Silver, I cant imagine it being a dramatic change?



No prob

I will give it a try sometime

I could be wrong but I suspect slightly better flavour with reduced life of the coil (vs silica)


----------

